# Jailbreak pour contourner le verrouillage iCloud ?



## Kazouille (29 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir un iPhone 5c mais problème : le verrouillage iCloud est activé et je n'ai pas les identifiants…

Est-ce que le Jailbreak de cet iPhone me permettrait de passer outre cette sécurité ?

Merci

(Ps : je ne cherche pas à récupérer les données, l'iPhone ayant normalement été réinitialisé)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

Pourquoi n'avez vous pas les identifiants ?


----------



## Kazouille (29 Avril 2017)

L'iPhone avait été acheté d'occasion sur ebay par un ami, le vendeur ne lui répondait pas, il me l'a donc donné au cas où il puisse me servir à quelque chose… ^^


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Vous pouvez en faire une belle brique


----------



## Kazouille (29 Avril 2017)

J'avais un meuble à caler dans la cuisine, ça fera très bien l'affaire [emoji848]


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Kazouille a dit:


> J'avais un meuble à caler dans la cuisine, ça fera très bien l'affaire [emoji848]



Excellente idée


----------



## peyret (29 Avril 2017)

Et ne viens pas te plaindre s'il est tordu après.......
(cf un autre post)


----------



## Kazouille (29 Avril 2017)

Il n'y a donc vraiment aucune solution pour outrepasser le verrouillage ?…


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Et ne viens pas te plaindre s'il est tordu après.......
> (cf un autre post)



Mais quel tordu ce membre


----------



## dragao13 (29 Avril 2017)

Kazouille a dit:


> Il n'y a donc vraiment aucune solution pour outrepasser le verrouillage ?…


J'crois que tu l'as dans le ...


----------



## Kazouille (29 Avril 2017)

D'acc… Dommage…


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2017)

Kazouille a dit:


> Il n'y a donc vraiment aucune solution pour outrepasser le verrouillage ?…


Non, officiellement il faudra passer par Apple avec la facture pour preuve d'achat.


----------



## Kazouille (30 Avril 2017)

Je comprends, Merci… ^^


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2017)

Kazouille a dit:


> (Ps : je ne cherche pas à récupérer les données, *l'iPhone ayant normalement été réinitialisé*)


Preuve que la réinitialisation n'a pas été faite, car tu es bloqué.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'crois que tu l'as dans le ...



Ouais , c'est un peu ça


----------

